# Pics of my detailed quattro sport!



## Colin240sport

thought id try out my new panasonic lumix camera...






















































































































8)


----------



## bigsyd

that looks sweet as fooook m8 8)


----------



## J55TTC

Nice and low, looks sweet!


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Colin, She looks beautiful, loverly colour combination 8) 
H.


----------



## Colin240sport

thanks guys...cant help but think a nice set of 19" CH black editions would look amazing....


----------



## Hoggy

*Colin Wrote*..._cant help but think a nice set of 19" CH black editions would look amazing._

Hi Colin, Not for me, keep the QS alloys.
H.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Think I'll get one of those camera's if it makes your car look as good as that - save me a pile of work :wink:

Seriously though, that's one of the best colour combo's for the TT, my favourite...your car looks stunning 

Dave


----------



## Colin240sport

thanks guys

this was using the new autoglym high def wax....its very impressive stuff to use!


----------



## Jas225

Colin240sport said:


> thanks guys...cant help but think a nice set of 19" CH black editions would look amazing....


They would 8)

Car looks amazing - what did you use to clean the wheels? Virosol?


----------



## Colin240sport

you wouldnt believe it mate, but just fairy liquid on my wheels...its all ive ever used as nothing can match the shine or the ability to remove dirt (not that they are ever dirty for long)

then just spray on some quick detailer when they are still wet and dry this on with a megs drying towel! 

NB : never use fairy liquid on the bodywork though lol!


----------



## jamal

Absolutely stunning! Nice stance


----------



## Dan_TT

Colin thats cool as mate, 8)

I need to pop out when I get mine and see you round Carlisle sometime :wink:


----------



## amiTT

Colin240sport said:


> thanks guys
> 
> this was using the new autoglym high def wax....its very impressive stuff to use!


I bought some of this at the MotorShow, used it on my Dad's car so far, well impressed. Shall be getting the old MegsG220 out this week, and sorting out the TT follwed by the high def wax for Ace this weekend


----------



## T3RBO

Car looking awesome mate 

If contemplating black wheels then why not get the QS ones painted :wink:


----------



## Colin240sport




----------



## AceBlizz

Hi Colin, Not for me, keep the QS alloys.
H.[/quote]
+ 1 !

In french : " Splendide ! " :mrgreen:


----------



## stu_tt

Colin, that is one b**tard cool motor 8) It looks stunning, full stop. 

You will see that I have 19"CH's (which I love on my motor). However, that is one cool QS that you'd be detracting the original, uber-look, if you follow. There is something about keeping the QS original-looking. Though I love my wheels on my car, I feel the QS is just too special to change (particularly as nice an example as yours!)

Stu :wink:


----------



## catch

car looks freaking awsome!


----------



## Colin240sport

Thanks guys

unfortunately its looking filthy again now!!  Hating this weather at the moment and a blast over to newcastle on friday had her grimy and caked with brake dust in no time! :roll:

im awaiting the arrival of my tailered fitted car cover!! hope its good...it set me back £205!!!


----------



## stu_tt

brave man! I looked at using one inside my garage, as whenever I clean the car and put it away, it comes out dusty and with bits of leaf and other debris blown inby the wind. Be sure it is spotless before you put the cover on ...


----------



## SteveS TT

Your car is pure sex!! looks hard as nails whilst still keeping the sext tt look!!!

I think CH's would suit your car very well! I love the stance of it and some 19's would finish it off nicely!


----------



## Dolfan

A very nice TT

The best colour cobination in the QS range imo

The new BBS's will look great

Yan


----------



## Motorhead

Harold said:


> *Colin Wrote*..._cant help but think a nice set of 19" CH black editions would look amazing._
> 
> Hi Colin, Not for me, keep the QS alloys.
> H.


Same as..


----------



## Hark

Car looks superb mate. Really impressive. ANy idea how far that is dropped?

Can't make my mind up on the wheels. TBH think both look good.


----------



## SimonQS

Very nice! I look at a red one myself until my girlfriend said she would call it the ladybird car............ Keep the QS wheels, just so that you can point out and laugh at all the 8 inch wide rear replicas! :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

SimonQS said:


> Very nice! I look at a red one myself until my girlfriend said she would call it the ladybird car............ Keep the QS wheels, just so that you can point out and laugh at all the 8 inch wide rear replicas! :wink:


Or get the CH in 19x8.5 front and rear :wink:


----------



## SimonQS

YELLOW_TT said:


> SimonQS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! I look at a red one myself until my girlfriend said she would call it the ladybird car............ Keep the QS wheels, just so that you can point out and laugh at all the 8 inch wide rear replicas! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Or get the CH in 19x8.5 front and rear :wink:
Click to expand...

Or that.............


----------



## ivandrago24

That is a beautiful car buddy!!


----------



## Colin240sport

wow thanks guys, all these kind comments are making me wonder if it really needs the CH's.....i really dont know what to do!!

another thought I had was maybe to try and get 2 genuine QS rear wheels and stick them on the front...for the "phat" look all round??!!

It does get called "the ladybird" strangely enough!! :lol: :lol:

as for ride height...the coilovers are right down at the rear, and the fronts we took an educated guess but I know they are fairly low, as parked next to a standard height TT the difference is huge...

thanks again for all the comments guys...makes it all worthwhile


----------



## Deja_Vu

looks really nice mate. im v.jealous!


----------

